# A Knick player needs to take out Jason Kidd



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jason Collins is a nobody. Taking him out for what happened to Thomas will serve no purpose.
Someone needs to go straight for Jason Kidd's knee and take the big mouth punk out of the playoffs.

I don't care if this is violent or not.
It needs to be done.



http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/108234787323680.xml


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very mature.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

*I posted this in the Nets forum...*



















A hard foul is a hard foul. It is unfortunate how Tim Thomas landed and I wish him the quickest recovery, but there was 0 intent to injur on Jason Collins part.

Maybe it is just me, but I find all the Knick talk a bit childish and almost admission that they cannot compete on the court...therefor they are trying to "win" in a different avenue. Similiar to the child who does worst on a test than his peer and replies, "but I can still kick the crap out of you".

Except I do not think the Knicks can "kick the crap" out of the Nets. 

Come on fella's, let's play basketball.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Spare me the dramatics.

What Kenyon Martin said he would do in this article is no worse then what I said and I can hear all the whining a mile away if someone did to New Jersey's resident wife beater Jason Kidd what Collins did to Thomas.
You make excuses for him slapping his wife but pay back by a man to a man is "very mature"
Whatever man.


By the way Cheicken sheat. Nice that you vote for me but hide your voting thing. Wimp.










> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Very mature.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> What Kenyon Martin said he would do in this article is no worse then what I said


Actually there is a huge difference. You are asking for a cheap shot that would cause the intentional injury of a player, in an area that can be career threatening.

Martin simply stated if someone tries to intentionally hurt his teammates, he will stick up for them.

If you cannot see the difference, I do not know what to tell you.



> I can hear all the whining a mile away if someone did to New Jersey's resident wife beater Jason Kidd what Collins did to Thomas.


Kidd, along with Martin and Jefferson, have been fouled hard over the past couple years. It is part of playoff basketball.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Collins wasnt trying to hurt him.

i just dont think our guys are a team. its like they dont even like eachother that nobody stepped up in Colins face for that or anything. It took a while for anyone on the team to even check how thomas was on the floor. i think Baker, the newest knick, was the only one.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't even try to put Kenyon Martin in a different light. The whole league knows what a punk he is.
Sore winner. Sore loser. Thug and spare me the "what he said was different" speech you KNOW that he would be doing the same thing to a Knick player if someone had taken out Kidd like Collins took out Thomas.

I didn't say end Jason Kidd's career I said take him out for the series. Lets see if he can take beating beat by a man after all the beating he gave his women.






> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually there is a huge difference. You are asking for a cheap shot that would cause the intentional injury of a player, in an area that can be career threatening.
> ...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Thomas received a hard, playoff foul. Your coach and best player admitted as much. That IS part of basketball.

What you are stating the Knicks should do, take someone's knee out, is absolute garbage and is not part of basketball. 

If someone took Kidd's knee out then Martin will get in there face and may even swing, that is completely different then taking someone's knee out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I got an idea. Why don't all the knicks fans get together and hire an assassign to take out the nets one by one. That would show them for committing a hard foul, its only fair.

Don't be so rediculous. Every single person would tell you that it was a hard foul, and it wasn't intentional, and that is part of playoff basketball. Yeah its unfortunate that he got hurt, but saying that the team should go out and hurt a player on the other team because of it...thats insane. I'm guessing this will be edited, but if you honestly think the knicks should violently take out other players because of an accident, then you are a horrible person.

And I guess its wrong now to say that you would get someone on your teams back. Would it be wrong if you said that you'd get your friends back in a fight? It better be if Martin saying it is oh so horrible

Personally, I think a lot of knick fans starting thinking that being back in the playoffs meant winning the championship, and to see that that isn't the case is flipping them out.


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

To say that we should take someone out for the series isn't the right thing to do by any stretch. That's dirty. We SHOULD however, use our fouls to send a message. Knock Kidd on his azz if he tries to get past the free-throw line. Make sure Jefferson and Martin end up on the floor if they even attampt to think about dunking. Use "hard playoff fouls" to send a message.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whatever man. You are a bunch of Nets fans of course you are going to say that your thug wasn't trying to hurt him. The fact remains he did hurt him. He did more then hurt him he took the best scorer for the Knicks out of the playoffs.


Please don't act all better then everyone because Nets fans would be whining harder then anyone if Kidd was taken out like Thomas was. Any of you who say that isn't true is just lying through your teeth.

First Jefferson gets away with coming off the bench and doesn't get suspended now Collins gets away with taking out one of the the other teams best players.
When you come to New York you are going to be hated more then you already are. Can't wait to see how Kidd and thug Martin handle that. There will be more Knick fans then Net fans (almost already was during the first game.lol)


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

How about we just win this series, or put up a great fight. That is more important that breaking Kidd's leg, which is straight dumb.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> To say that we should take someone out for the series isn't the right thing to do by any stretch. That's dirty. We SHOULD however, use our fouls to send a message. Knock Kidd on his azz if he tries to get past the free-throw line. Make sure Jefferson and Martin end up on the floor if they even attampt to think about dunking. Use "hard playoff fouls" to send a message.





> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> How about we just win this series, or put up a great fight. That is more important that breaking Kidd's leg, which is straight dumb.


I'm glad you guys see the difference between a hard foul and intentionally hurting someone.

The Knicks SHOULD foul the Nets hard when they go to the basket. It's the playoff's, make them earn it at the line.

Intentionally hurting any player is just assinine.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Can't wait to see how Kidd and thug Martin handle that.


You missed the Nets/Celtics series the past couple years?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Please do not bite other posters in this forum. Teliing other posters you will beat their team is fine but telling the other team you are going out to hurt their best player is not accebtable.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> Whatever man. You are a bunch of Nets fans of course you are going to say that your thug wasn't trying to hurt him. The fact remains he did hurt him. He did more then hurt him he took the best scorer for the Knicks out of the playoffs.


They took out Marbury?

-Petey


----------

